# headphone-on a low budget



## spm (Feb 15, 2011)

guys,
i have been using the old (very old) Sennheiser hd222 for a long time and its life term is long over. so i want a new pair of headphones and i don't want to get those "no brand no sound quality" headphones. so i decided to see if i can find a decent headphone in a low budget.. i use it for watching movies and for music i have an external amp with two large speaker sets. I want to know if i would need to use a headphone amp with the headphone as i would be connecting it to directly to the audio port of the pc. please suggest a headphone with good build quality.
thank u guys in advance


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 16, 2011)

still how much u want to spend..?


----------



## spm (Feb 16, 2011)

not more than thousand... and the lower the better as am on a tight budget in my pocket money


----------



## Goten (Feb 16, 2011)

1000rs with amp options.

Surely not Sennheiser then.

You shud check out creative and if u r open.....Philips - They last untill u dip them in water.

Peace~~~!


----------



## desiibond (Feb 16, 2011)

am using HD-202 but it costs around 1400 bucks right now. very good set. 

inside 1k:

Sony MDR-ZX100
Philips SHP2500


----------



## desiibond (Feb 16, 2011)

am using HD-202 but it costs around 1400 bucks right now. very good set. 

inside 1k:

Sony MDR-ZX100
Philips SHP2500


----------



## spm (Feb 16, 2011)

@Goten 
i dont want an amp if the thing can be driven with decent sound...and i dont mind using philips if its good..


----------



## spm (Feb 18, 2011)

hey guys any more suggestions....
thanks for the advice


----------



## rockfella (Feb 18, 2011)

Go with Philips, they really last.......


----------



## azzu (Feb 18, 2011)

Philips she 9550- 0.9k - Has Great bass
philips she 9700- 1.4k - overall sound...balanced treble and deep bass
Sound magic pl30 - 0.9 k - entry level audiophiles


----------



## skippednote (Feb 18, 2011)

Increase you budget and get HD202 or go with Philips SHE 9550


----------



## spm (Feb 18, 2011)

so is the HD202 that good .....
whats the price? so i guess i would have to buy it online as it may not be available in my town...


----------



## desiibond (Feb 19, 2011)

yes. it is a great headphone and should cost around 1.4k. If you have large ears, if may be just a bit irritating.


----------



## skippednote (Feb 19, 2011)

You can order it from Flipkart.Com they have Cash on Delivery and a great price.


----------



## spm (Feb 20, 2011)

k guys...
i checked out the different shopping websites and they also offer HD 201 apart from HD 202.
how do they compare?

---------- Post added at 07:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 AM ----------

and also i stumbled upon a sony model that appears good
MDR-XD100 : HiFi / Home Theatre Headphones : Headphones : Sony India
check that out and pls give ur suggestions


----------



## desiibond (Feb 20, 2011)

actually, HD201 is better than HD202. it's difficult to find it but if you can get one, get it.


----------



## spm (Feb 25, 2011)

so should i go for hd 201 instead of the hd 202..
i saw both of them almost similarly priced in an online shop


----------



## sountha (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,
If you strictly want headphones on a tight budget , go for Senn HD202/201.
The 202 is a bit more compact than 201, so will suit those with smaller ears, Plus it has more impedence, less THD and hence better quality 
Cheers!! 

HD 202: 
# Response Bandwidth 18 - 18000 Hz
# Total Harmonic Distortion (THD) 0.5 %
# Sensitivity 115 dB
# Impedance 32 Ohm
# Magnet Material Neodymium 

HD 201:
#  Response Bandwidth  21 - 18000 Hz
# Total Harmonic Distortion (THD) 0.7 %
# Sensitivity 108 dB
# Impedance 24 Ohm


----------



## spm (Mar 4, 2011)

thank you all..
finalized on the HD 202


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 16, 2011)

Can i use the HD 202 with lg optimus one for music.


----------



## doomgiver (May 16, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> Can i use the HD 202 with lg optimus one for music.


does a nightingale bird sing??? yes, it has a 3.5 mm jack. you can use all the mainstream headphones on it that have a 3.5 mm jack.
if you dont have a 3.5 mm jack, get an adapter for 10-50 rs. 



sountha said:


> Hi,
> If you strictly want headphones on a tight budget , go for Senn HD202/201.
> The 202 is a bit more compact than 201, so will suit those with smaller ears, Plus it has more impedence, less THD and hence better quality
> Cheers!!
> ...



well, all this is just specmanship. you wont actually know the difference until you hear them yourself. so, DONT go by specs alone. they can be misleading.


----------



## arjunlalb (Jun 5, 2011)

creative ep 630 is an excellent one.. costs below Rs1000/- only


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 7, 2011)

creative ep630 SUCKS
too bad i cant write that in big red bold letters, coz thats how much they suck.

rs. 500 : soundmagic pl-11
rs. 1000: soundmagic pl-30
rs. 2000: brainwavz m1

dont buy creative b$


----------



## desiibond (Jun 7, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> creative ep630 SUCKS
> too bad i cant write that in big red bold letters, coz thats how much they suck.
> 
> rs. 500 : soundmagic pl-11
> ...



Totally agree on this one!


----------

